# Angeln am Ledrosee in Italien nahe Gardasee



## Browling (21. März 2010)

Hallo,

wollte mal fragen ob jemand schon mal am Ledrosee gefischt hat. 
Wenn ja köntet ihr mir ein paar tipps und tricks sagen?

Thanks #h

mfg 

Browling


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ledrosee in Italien nahe Gardasee*

HAllo,
war vor knapp 15 Jahren mal dort.
da konnte man wirklich riesige Karpfen und Schleien an den Schilfgürteln im Flachwasser (glaub es war im Südosten des Sees) beobachten. Dort vielleicht über ein paar Tage anfüttern und dann probieren. Ich hatte damals in dem Urlaub keine Angeln dabei, deswegen kann ich dir nichts zu Montagen sagen. Aber wie gesagt, die Fische hatten echt eine enorme Größe!!! Wünsch Dir viel Glück!!! Berichte nach deinem Urlaub dann mal!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Browling (21. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ledrosee in Italien nahe Gardasee*

an Jochen,

danke für deinen Beitrag.:m

Was würdest du mitnehmen zum Ansitz auf Karpfen?

Browling


----------



## tarifasurfer75 (21. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ledrosee in Italien nahe Gardasee*

Hallo,
ich würde die klassischen Köder probieren und damit ein paar Tage vorher anfüttern, sprich Mais, Kartoffel,Teig, Frolic o.ä.. Das ganze auf Grund mit ner Laufbleimontage oder als Selbsthakmontage.  Wenn die Fische vorsichtig beißen oder sich nicht haken lassen, die  Köder am Haar anbieten. Wenn das alles nicht klappt, kannst du immer  noch mit auftreibenden Ködern etc. rumexperimentieren.
Für die Schleien würde ich kleine Mistwurmbündel machen.  Diese dann an der Pose am Grund anbieten, oder eben auch auf Grund. Als ich dort war, konnte man die Fische im Uferbereich abends beim Gründeln richtig gut aufgrund des glasklaren Wassers beobachten, also so bis 10Meter von Schilf weg. Für das Karpfenangeln würde ich daher unbedingt eine kräftige Rute, Rolle und Schnur einpacken, da waren ungelogen riesen Klopper bei!
Petri
Jochen


----------



## Browling (22. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ledrosee in Italien nahe Gardasee*

Sers,

kennt jemand einen Link wo eine Tiefenkarte vom Ledrosee ist?

mfg |wavey:

Browling


----------



## hay (30. März 2010)

*AW: Angeln am Ledrosee in Italien nahe Gardasee*

hallo zusammen

Die ganz großen Exemplare befinden sich an der Anbindung zum Wasserkraftwerk in Riva im Norden des Sees.  Sind wirklich sehr groß.
Auch kann man dort immer wieder Renken Schwärme beobachten.
In diesem Bereich ist aber das Fischen leider verboten.
Karpfen und Schleien dürfen am Ledrosee übrigens erst nach dem 1.6. gefischt werden.

Ansonsten gibt es noch Forellen, Renken, Döbel und Barsche.
Die Einheimischen fischen sehr kleine Fische sind recht bunt, werden anschließend frittiert. Ich vermute es ist eine Barschart bin mir aber nicht sicher.

gruß
hay 

#h


----------

